# Lynnhaven Stripes



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Last night hit crab creek 730 and had fish in the [email protected] before 815. All fish were 20'' and up biggest was 27'' tide was movin out quickly.It can get kinda hairy scary with BIG FISH ON in that current bouncin off pilons, yellin at close boats FISH ON WATCH OUT COMIN THRU YEEHAAW !


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

When did you go out? If it was last night, your as crazy as I am


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

nice and healthy looking..hope they stay that way this year!!


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Who's want's to go yakking today? I should have takin pics of the bridge. The waves were going over the wooden bumpers at the base of the bridge in the boat channel.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

I went out monday evenin and yes they were some healthy feesh,strong pullers. They made for a nice dinner for the family also Hopefully after this blow I'll get back on em.


----------



## s14turbo (May 31, 2008)

Nice catch, yeah. But those paddles are awesome.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work, congrats.


----------

